# الرد القمص زكريا بطرس حول الشيخ الزغبي وأكذوبة ( إسلام بنت أخت القمص زكريا)



## M a K a R i O u S (2 يونيو 2010)

*رد القمص زكريا بطرس حول الشيخ الزغبي وأكذوبة ( إسلام بنت أخت القمص زكريا)*

كشف كذب وتدليس الشيخ الزغبى ​ 

*بيـــــــان*

*حول** الشيخ الزغبي وأكذوبة إسلام بنت أخت القمص زكريا*
*جاء في جريدة المصريون بتاريخ 28/5/2010م: تحت عنوان: إبنة أخت القس المتشدد زكريا بطرس تتصل بالشيخ الزغبي وتشهد بأن لا إله إلا الله .." [وتضيف الجريدة] الزغبي قال أن ابنة أخت القس زكريا بطرس اتصلت به وأعلنت إسلامها وسجل مكالمتها له وستظهر قريبا.*



*التعليق:*

*(1) **إني أتحدى فضيلة الشيخ الزغبي أن يثبت شخصية المتكلمة بالدليل والبرهان لتوثيق مصداقيتها. *

*(2) **والواقع أنني لم أكن أتصور أن يصل التضليل والكذب والخداع إلى هذا الحد من الإفك المفضوح.*

*(3) **لأن الواقع المرير الذي لا يعرفه الشيخ الزغبي ولا الحاشية المحيطة به أن أختي الوحيدة لم تنجب في حياتها لا بنتا ولا ولدا!!!*

*(4) **فمن أين أتى الشيخ الزغبي بهذ الأكذوبة الدنيئة.*


*(5) **فيا شيخ زغبي لقد فقدت مصداقيتك وسقطت في المحظور ليضحك عليك أتباعك قبل أعدائك.*

*(6) **وبمشيئة الله سوف أرد تفصيليا عن هذه الأكذوبة المفضوحة يوم الجمعة القادم 4 يونيو 2010م على الهواء في برنامج "البحث عن الحق" فانتظرونا*

*المصدر : صوت المسيحى الحر *


----------



## SALVATION (2 يونيو 2010)

_الكذب حلال فى حالة الحرب_
_الراجل ما غلطش او ارتكب حاجة مطالب انه يقدم عنها تقرير _
_حرب معنوية_
_ده مش بعيد يلاقى تصفيق ويصرف له مكافأت ضخمة _
_بارك الله فيك يا شيخ_
_اتحفنا_
_هههههههههههههه_
_رحمتك يا رب_
_شكراا للخبر ا/ عماد_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## besm alslib (2 يونيو 2010)

*هي وصلت لهالدرجه ههههههههههه*

*يعني هو الزغبي ما كفاه فضيحته على ايد رشيد والقمص زكريا حب يضيف لنفسه خزي وعار جديد*

*الله يعينه على عقله ويهديه *

*ولو اني اشك انه ينهدى لان هالنوعيه الكذب في دمهم *


*شكرا على الخبر *

*الرب يبارك تعبك*
​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 يونيو 2010)

محدش هيصدقوا حتى المسلمين نفسهم

فابونا زكريا كشف كذا مرة بالدليل عن كذبه

شكرا عماد للخبر​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 يونيو 2010)

*هو دة الاله الا بيدافع عنه المسلمون؟
لا يملك دليل دفاع عن نفسه فالمسلمين يقومون بهالدور بالكدب
ارحمنا يارب​*


----------



## Mason (2 يونيو 2010)

_



الكذب حلال فى حالة الحرب
الراجل ما غلطش او ارتكب حاجة مطالب انه يقدم عنها تقرير 
حرب معنوية
ده مش بعيد يلاقى تصفيق ويصرف له مكافأت ضخمة 
بارك الله فيك يا شيخ
اتحفنا

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
والف عجببببببى !!!!!!!!

_​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (2 يونيو 2010)

بالطبع بالاجبار لازم يعترف بالكذب الذى اعلنه امام الناس 

*لو كنت تريد تعرف كذب الشيخ الزغبى المعتاد .. الرجاء الرجوع لحلقة سؤال جرى باسم (محاسبة الشيوخ )*

:download:​ 
*حلقة محاسبة شيوخ الاسلام ( كذب الشيخ الزغبى )*​ 


ليعرف الكل من هو ذلك الانسان ... وكانت ضربة قاضية من رشيد له لاعلان كذبه امام الملايين



تم الاعتراف بالكذب ولكن بطريقة اخرى ليخرج من ذلك الموقف .. بانها فتاة كذبت عليه .. الموضوع بدا بالاوهام ورغم ذلك يخترع اكاذيب اخرى 

الشيخ الزغبى للاسف اصبح كاذب بالدليل والبرهان امام الملايين من الناس 



*وبالمناسبة شاهد منهجية القمص زكريا بطرس تجاة هذا الموضوع فالكل يكون مكشوف امام الناس ومن يعلن فيكون بذاته*

*ولكن المنهجية المتبعة عندكم ومن ضمنهم الزغبى .. هو رمى كلام بدون ادله ورمى اكاذيب لتفيد فى وقتها وان لم تكشف تظل كما هى وان ظهرت يحاول الخروج منها كما فعل الزغبى*

فالامر اصبح رمى اخبار وشهرة على اكاذيب ، واكتساب مفعول الحاجات ديه فى وقتها امام الناس ومدى تاثيرها


----------



## mohib allah (2 يونيو 2010)

*رد: رد القمص زكريا بطرس حول الشيخ الزغبي وأكذوبة ( إسلام بنت أخت القمص زكريا)*



emad ma قال:


> كشف كذب وتدليس الشيخ الزغبى ​
> 
> *بيـــــــان*
> 
> ...



*قال الشيخ الزغبى :الفتاه التى قالت أنها ابنة أخت زكريا بطرس و أسلمت هى كاذبه وأصدر بياناً بذلك** قبل 3 أيام من إعلان هذا البيان*
وشكراً


----------



## حمورابي (2 يونيو 2010)

> بطرس تتصل بالشيخ الزغبي وتشهد بأن لا إله إلا الله



*تحية
بعيداً عن هذا الأنسان ومع كل الأسف (الكاذب) . شيخ طول بعرض يكذب 
الذي أستطاع أن يخدع الكثيرين وأن يكون لهُ عمل يسترزق به ِ وهو خداع الناس . البسطاء . 
عجبني الأقتباس فوق . من ( المتصلة) . . والشهادة .  ! ! ! ! *


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (2 يونيو 2010)

عزيزى لا تخرج عن الموضوع وتضع روابط هنا وهناك ليس لها علاقة بالشيخ الزغبى بما يخص الموضوع

حضرتك لمجرد معرفة الخبر تم تفنيده وكشف كذبه على غرف البالتوك وغيرها ولذلك قام الشيخ الزغبى بالاعتراف ان الامر كذب

ثانيا الموضوع كله خلف الستار ومجرد اكاذيب من الشيخ الزغبى 
لانه هو من اخرج هذه الاشاعة ولم احد يشاهد ما حدث
وبعدها يقول ان الامر اصبح فتاه تتلاعب به كل ذلك خلف الستار 

مجرد اكاذيب يعلنها على الساحة الفضائية  وبعدها فى فديو على الانترنت يقول انها فتاة تتلاعب به ، ما دخل الجمهور بكل ذلك الذى لم نشاهد منه ولا كلمه
حتى نعرف مصادقية كل ذلك

الامر الوحيد الذى نستطيع كشف كذبه فيه هو هذه الاشاعة 


قلت لك فى حلقة محاسبة الشيوخ تم اكتشاف اكاذيب الشيخ الزغبى بكل وضوح .. ولكن كالعادة تقول لى لا اعرف هذا القناة ولكن يوجد رد على مساله اخرى 


للاسف انت تدافع عن قضية منتهية بكل الطرق

ظهر للجميع من بداية حلقة محاسبة الشيوخ وما ياتى بعدها .. اكاذيب هذا الشخص


----------



## BITAR (2 يونيو 2010)

*افلاس اسلامى*​


----------



## georgebarakat (3 يونيو 2010)

هما دول المصريين قذريين في كل شئ وللاسف انا مصري


----------



## zezza (3 يونيو 2010)

ناس عقلها مريض 
ربنا يرحمنا منهم و من تخلفهم 
شكرا اخويا على الخبر ...ربنا يباركك


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يونيو 2010)

*هههههههههههههه*
*مشلاقين  حاجة يعملوها *
*هما   كدا   على طول  *
*مرسى  جدا على الخبرررر*​


----------



## antonius (4 يونيو 2010)

فعلها ليحاكي قصة تنصر بنات اخ طنطاوي؟


----------



## youhnna (4 يونيو 2010)

*معذور الشيخ الزغبى

فهو يتبع حبيبه فى كل شىء

والكذب احد الات الاسلام

ولكن مايعيبه الكذب المفضوح لهذه الدرجة

وحتى لو اراد ان يبرر كذبته بان فتاة تلاعبت به وادعت انها ابنه اخت القمص زكريا

فكان عليه ان يتانىء طويلا حتى يثبت الخبر قبل ان يذيعه

وانما مافعله ان نم على شىء فهو طبعا قوة حجة القمص زكريا فى كشف المستور

والهجوم على القمص زكريا بهذه الصورة المبتذله والمفضوحة انما تعنى بكل تاكيد عظم نجاح رسالته

شكرااااا عماد على الخبر​*


----------

